# UK Meet PHOTOS



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Here is the address for the photos, click on any of the photos to enlarge them. http://www.aztux.com/photos/index.cgi?acti...cat&category=33 Take careGaz


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Looks like you guys had fun!!


----------



## LHR (Jul 9, 2003)

Jackie Lissi Natalie hmmmmm...


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Looks like so much fun! Everyone looks so different from what I pictured...heheheCan you organize another meeting for the end of Feb? I'm coming to visit my parents for Spring Break w/ my bf. I want to meet people too...







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Well it was great to meet people - though some of the "usual suspects" did not come in the end... I think Nikki is doing a little description on the anecdotes of the day......! watch this space


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm too old to be a young adult at 41 but do live in the UK so was interested in the pics.They're great. Liked the ones taken in my town (Brighton...sorry to be so nosey but I couldn't resist a peek).


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

these are cool photos DrDevil! Jupiter 119 I don't really qualify as a young adult at 34 but what the heck I went anyway!!!!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Jo TYou look younger..what's your secret? Aaaah...to be 34!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks for that I needed a boost today!!!


----------

